
Slack Is Down Again - liamg
No status page update as yet...
======
el_duderino
Monday July 29, 2019:
[https://status.slack.com/2019-07/b31a6510b8caabcc](https://status.slack.com/2019-07/b31a6510b8caabcc)

~~~
jhthenerd
> Some workspaces might be experiencing issues with messages sending and
> loading.

Problem is not known as of yet (Jul 29, 10:59 AM EDT)

------
ricanare
It does say that there is an incident here:
[https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

------
xfour
Not saying that I know this is the case but when you struggle for years to
reach a liquidity event and with the direct offering everyone reached that
event at the same time, likely there’s a bit of a collective sigh of relief
there and people are taking easier leading to higher SLAs on incidents etc.

~~~
omarhaneef
Think about how infuriating it would be if the engineers -- elbow deep in
stress trying to fix this issue -- were to read this statement.

